
The Likely Cause of Addiction Has Been Discovered, and It Is Not What You Think - hippich
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/johann-hari/the-real-cause-of-addicti_b_6506936.html?
======
rythmshifter
as much as I hesitate to read or comment on anything from huffpo, this could
not be more accurate. I am just getting over a really bad cocaine addiction
and recently faced possible jailtime due to failing a drug test. I got lucky,
but I knew for a fact that the worst thing for my sobriety would have been
going to jail.

a solid read sir. thank you.

